
Building Your Own React Clone in Five Easy Steps - tomkis
http://blog.javascripting.com/2016/10/05/building-your-own-react-clone-in-five-easy-steps/
======
arkaeologic
I think this is a good exercise for any programmer dealing with UI. At its
core, React.js is quite simple, but seeing that such a system can be built on
top of a well known platform like JavaScript is something that might not occur
to everyone, even someone familiar with JavaScript.

